# Another good aiki vid



## theletch1 (Jan 6, 2008)

[yt]-TkbbBSDSls&feature=related[/yt]

I liked this video.  The general "feel" that I got from the posture and attitude of the participants was a very martial one.  During the first set of techniques I saw some good use of atemi.  The first set of multiple attackers showed good placement of one uke in the path of the other to hinder his movement.  The knife defense section reminds us that you don't have to do a technique on EVERY attack.  You just have to get off the line of attack and take what uke gives you to work with.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 6, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> [yt]-TkbbBSDSls&feature=related[/yt]
> 
> I liked this video.  The general "feel" that I got from the posture and attitude of the participants was a very martial one.  During the first set of techniques I saw some good use of atemi.  The first set of multiple attackers showed good placement of one uke in the path of the other to hinder his movement.  The knife defense section reminds us that you don't have to do a technique on EVERY attack.  You just have to get off the line of attack and take what uke gives you to work with.


If more people saw demonstrations like that, there'd be fewer people thinking aikido is ineffective & New-Agey...

Nice clip.


----------



## charyuop (Jan 6, 2008)

My Sensei, who studied under Ikeda Shihan, says very good things about him, but whenever I see him showing his Aikido I remain speechless. In my opinion (which is not worth much tho) both Ikeda and Saotome Shihan have an Aikido which is kinda on the limit of Aikikai Aikido...pretty much different from other Aikikai you see around.


----------



## ejaazi (Jan 7, 2008)

Good video. The first part looks like the Yoshinkan style. But I think that there is something to learn from all of the styles.


----------



## Yari (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the vid. 

/yari


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 28, 2008)

That was fun to watch.  Thanks.


----------



## tempus (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice video.  Thanks for posting it.


----------

